# Knitted Baby all-in-one plus matching jacket



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This one-piece suit is knitted from bottom up, after joining the legs at the crotch, you will continue on circular needles. Sleeves are knitted separately and then joined together at yoke which means minimal seaming. The matching jacket is knitted from the top down. Jacket and sleeve length are fully adjustable, and also minimal seaming is involved. Jacket has two variations for bodice, one in stocking stitch, the other in garter stitch, also two options for pattern at bottom of jacket. This outfit would make a very special Christening/Baptism outfit for a little boy if knitted in white or cream. Patons Big Baby 8ply was used for this outfit, which is super soft next to babies delicate skin.

Onesies sizes -- 0-3months, 3-9 months, 9-12 months 
Jacket sizes --0-6 months, 6-12 months

Pattern Price US $4.73

Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-onesie-and-matching-jacket-p048
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/172903097/baby-onesies-with-top-down-knit-matching?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous baby outfits! Your work is always so perfect!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what a nice set!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> Gorgeous baby outfits! Your work is always so perfect!


Totally agree! Always so darling.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

How wonderful they all are.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful outfits. They will make the perfect baby gift.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

So sweetxx


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Love your stylish patterns!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautifully done.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SAND C (Dec 1, 2013)

I just love the baby grows,lucky babies gift


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Vera, these are beautiful and original, as usual. Will have to wait and find out what my DILs having in May, then I'll show it to her if she's having a baby boy.

I just love it. Well done, so many options too.

Leanna x


----------

